# H&R Model 649



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanted an in expensive handgun to shoot, one that I could use when gun training my dogs, and one the Wife could use for home protection. An aquatiance of mine (gun dealer) came across an H&R 649 .22 cal revolver. Looks like it hasn't even been shot to death, amazingly enough. It has two cylinders, .22 LR and .22 Mag. which is the reason I liked it. After a through cleaning, oiling and inspection I took it to a friends property and ran some shells through it, both LR and Mag. Using the ball and post, it consistantly shot about 6" high for both me and my friend. Wanted to make sure it wasn't just my shooting. 

I know how to adjust the iron sight for left and right, but how do you adjust the up and down on a pistol like this? Thanks in advance for you response and advice.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

WeimsRus said:


> I wanted an in expensive handgun to shoot, one that I could use when gun training my dogs, and one the Wife could use for home protection.


It seems as though you are planning on using this handgun for three different purposes. Assuming that your wife using the gun for home protection is the most important of the three:

1. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to a .22 rimfire?
2. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to an inexpensive weapon?
3. You told us how you shoot it but vastly more important if your wife is to use it for protection how does she shoot it?


Hoppe's no.10
a.k.a Ruger1


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> It seems as though you are planning on using this handgun for three different purposes. Assuming that your wife using the gun for home protection is the most important of the three:
> 
> 1. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to a .22 rimfire?
> 2. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to an inexpensive weapon?
> ...


Figured I was wasting my time asking this question here and would get responses like this.

1. You apparently have never seen the damage a .22 Mag. Steel Jacketed Hollow point does, and I don't have to worry about drug induced adrenilan where I live.
2. Grandpa had one, easy for the Wife to handle and cheap to practice with, never have seen one fail to fire or jam even though thay are inexpensive.
3. If I can't hit something with it, she how is she supposed to. If I can't get it to hit where I am aiming, it also becomes an inexpensive wall orniment.

Good enough?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> It seems as though you are planning on using this handgun for three different purposes. Assuming that your wife using the gun for home protection is the most important of the three:
> 
> 1. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to a .22 rimfire?
> 2. Why would you entrust the protection of your wife and home to an inexpensive weapon?
> ...


 1. Six hits from a 22 rimfire, fired by a profecient shooter, would be lethal, probably fatal.

2. A bullet doesn,t know if it was fired from a 100, or 1000, dollar gun.

3. silly question, doesn,t deserve a response


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

I think you have a very good point there. If she is comfee with it. go for it. if she does not like it she might not want to use it. So something is better then nothing. and a 22 Mag does some damage if close enough..just shoot for the face!!! right between the eyes:yikes:


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

just going to have to practice allot with it and figure out the correct place to hold to shoot at point of aim,

I have a like handgun , and found that if I put the front sight deep in the rear notch it will shoot close to where I am aiming , just took allot of practice to figure out , or should say get used to how it shoots,

The older H&R revolvers like the one you have are a great value , while not the prettiest pistol out there , they are very reliable , and get the job done at an affordable price , good luck with it !


----------

